# Suggested Content



## Mandrewable (Dec 1, 2017)

Things I’d like to see in Pocket Camp:
-rare events such as the sailor washing up on the shore who gives you an item for “saving” him (a gamecube event).
-rare requests from neighbors to track down borrowed item from other neighbors. I say rare because it would be nice to see this maybe once or twice a day and have a increased reward from the normal item fulfillment requests (but not regularly).
-camper improvements, currently upgrading your camper doesn't really help at all. You get increased space in an area what has little use in the first place. Item storage in the camper would be nice, along with fish tanks and bug cages for the rare creatures.
-fossils, bring back the dinos!
-campsite upgrades. Some cosmetic upgrades for the campsite would go a long way, along with expansions. This would be a loan worth taking 
-a museum might be nice, otherwise just converting the camper into your own personal museum would also be good.


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## mitfy (Dec 2, 2017)

i like these ideas 
i'd like to see more room in the campsite to build amenities or place items. i also want more dialogue for the villagers since i'm just hearing repeats of the same like 4 lines. 
also, a way to play in multiplayer in real time would be fun! maybe a sort of minigame.
i'd like to be able to trade supplies with others too, or clothes. it took me 2 weeks to find jeans from the market, and it takes forever to stock up on essences.


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 5, 2017)

It would also be cool if they added a zone on the map that was completey re-vamped every time there was a differnt event. It could have seasonal fruit and fished that would be required only during that event. For winter it could have a christmas theme, ice fishing, chestnuts as a “fruit” or something else christmas themed. And then perhaps it would have a unique activity that you would have to revisit over and over as part of a quest for that season (rather than a camper). This zone could constantly change to fit the event goign on at the time; halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, easter, ect and all campers could request these seaonal fruits fish/ insects durring the event only (to add a bit of variety to what you are constantly handing out).


----------



## Destron (Dec 7, 2017)

I would love to have a Museum and fossils. I miss blathers lol.

I wish they would revamp the market box so you can scroll though a friends inventory from the friends list instead of having to visit them to see their full inventory. 

I really wish the fruit would have been like the consoles and only one grows in your area, or a couple and not all. This would have made the marketplace and friends even more useful, imagine needing oranges but you can?t grow them. Add a little more challenge.

I wish you could put resources,furniture, and clothing in the marketplace. As it stands I can?t get clothes because my character is male but so far everything that has been offered at the shops for me have been female clothes. I ran around in a dress for a while just for the hell of it.


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 7, 2017)

Destron said:


> I would love to have a Museum and fossils. I miss blathers lol.
> 
> I wish they would revamp the market box so you can scroll though a friends inventory from the friends list instead of having to visit them to see their full inventory.
> 
> ...



Cloths/ furnature in the marketplace wouldnt be good beacuse it would devalue them. People would only need certain furnature to unlock campers, and then they could just pass it on. Plus I like the patience required for cloths to get the pieces you want. This way not everyone has everything (which is a “challenge” you said you wanted in the game in the first place).

As for visiting friends, I have played some games where from teh friend’s actual house you can just hit “next house” to load directly into the next freind’s on your lists house. For me that would be a nice feature, especially when you have the daily quest to give kudos to 10 friends.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 7, 2017)

There needs to be a better way to see people's market boxes. I would be fine with still needing to visit their site to buy (giving kudos is like a daily goal anyways), but a way to just browse through or even search for an item would be cool. I hate having to spend ten minutes finding someone with what I want (if I find them at all).

I would like better balancing of what materials villagers give. I currently have like 700 steel and struggle every day to get cotton even though I have Tex and Maggie at my site. I know cotton is supposed to be uncommon so that you can't build a bunch of amenities, but when every couch, bed, etc use 30-120, there should be a couple more that give it out (or even just increase how much you get?) Even being able to trade in materials (maybe 10 for 1 of another or something)? I just think this needs more balancing.

Also, I don't know if this is just me, but I've only gotten into the quarry once in the few weeks I've been playing. I think it would be nice to have the whole day to get requests in and being able to save it to use on a material you don't have a lot of.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 7, 2017)

Stitched said:


> There needs to be a better way to see people's market boxes. I would be fine with still needing to visit their site to buy (giving kudos is like a daily goal anyways), but a way to just browse through or even search for an item would be cool. I hate having to spend ten minutes finding someone with what I want (if I find them at all).
> 
> I would like better balancing of what materials villagers give. I currently have like 700 steel and struggle every day to get cotton even though I have Tex and Maggie at my site. I know cotton is supposed to be uncommon so that you can't build a bunch of amenities, but when every couch, bed, etc use 30-120, there should be a couple more that give it out (or even just increase how much you get?) Even being able to trade in materials (maybe 10 for 1 of another or something)? I just think this needs more balancing.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this is just me, but I've only gotten into the quarry once in the few weeks I've been playing. I think it would be nice to have the whole day to get requests in and being able to save it to use on a material you don't have a lot of.



With the quarry, you do have the whole day to get help. Your amount of help doesn't reset with the quarry so you can just gather it throughout the day and choose when you want to go in.


----------



## moonford (Dec 7, 2017)

I think the campground in New Leaf should be connected to Pocket Camp for things to be transferred like:

> Exclusive items 
> Villagers
> General items 
> Possible new villagers???????? Not likely but it would be fab-u-lous!


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

Make a player's entire Market Box visible when viewing their profile.

When I'm going through my friends list to help quit the quarry, I would like to be in the same place I was on the list. I don't like that I get scrolled all the way back up, then have to scroll down. If there's an option to fix this, I haven't seen it yet. 

More areas where furniture can be placed, and an area for a third amenity would be nice too. Right now it feels like there's a bit of wasted space.


----------



## Rarr01 (Dec 7, 2017)

I   like all the ones the OP suggested plus...
- more dialogue, because  it's always the same thing every time you talk to the villagers 
- an expanded world where those ramps lead somewhere
- ability to plant trees and flowers 
- ability to level up shops 
- level ups to the actual campground space


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

- I love the idea of having a zone that is revamped for each event! 
- Definitely more dialogue please
- Make the whole market box visible, and make is so you can buy things without having to go to their camp
- More room in the campsite
- New amenitites
- More clothes
- Camper being more functional ; being able to store rare fish and bugs in there is a good idea! I'd love my camper to be a moving museum!
- More fish, or at least the fish swapping each season. So done with Olive Flounders.
- More bugs, same concept as above.
- Weather! I'd love it to rain and snow etc
- Perhaps essences, matierials and clothes should be on allowed in the market boxes. I understand furniture would defeat a lot of the purpose but the ratio of materials and essences aren't equal, especially if you have a strong theme. With clothes it can be hard to find what you want.
- Following the point above, maybe instead of using the market box for this there should be a 'trading box' where you have to offer somebody something for what you want and they can accept or deny the trade.
- An 'ask all' option for the quarry instead of having to ask each person for help individually.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

-a few more campers to stay
-quarries cost less or 3 people help instead
-more villagers (obviously)
-more goals
-more "personalities" (other than cool, cute, etc.)



			
				noctibloom said:
			
		

> Make a player's entire Market Box visible when viewing their profile.


-more furniture
-more tasks to do for villagers
-heart increasing to level up villagers is more varied, like giving 1 of something nets +2, but 2 of 3 things net +3, 3 of 3 things net +4, one rare thing nets +4, and super rare things net +5


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 8, 2017)

noctibloom said:


> Make a player's entire Market Box visible when viewing their profile.
> 
> When I'm going through my friends list to help quit the quarry, I would like to be in the same place I was on the list. I don't like that I get scrolled all the way back up, then have to scroll down. If there's an option to fix this, I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> More areas where furniture can be placed, and an area for a third amenity would be nice too. Right now it feels like there's a bit of wasted space.





I’m no expert in game design, but i’ve got a maxed out friendslist. I think thats like 60 people, so not all 60 could show at once, seems like a lot for the game to handle. I stick to my guns with the visit next friend option when you are already at a friends campsite.

The game needs to add an “x” button top right when you are in any conversation, whether it be with another player, or with one of the campers. After fufilling a request or having a conversation the game then goes back to the chat options for that person. At any time in the conversation you can just hit that “x” to close it entirely. This way you can also cut off conversations half way if you so choose.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 11, 2017)

Sanrio Campers and items


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 14, 2017)

cammy said:


> -a few more campers to stay
> -quarries cost less or 3 people help instead
> -more villagers (obviously)
> -more goals
> ...


 You have a difficult time getting 5 people to help you? I constantly get 10+ assists, and more (have got 40 once) if i sen dout more requests. Just go to the add me post of facebook


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 14, 2017)

Would be nice if all quarry requests were on a separate tab and I could ?help all? and ask for help from all friends more quickly. 

A search bar for friends market boxes. 

Being able to sell/buy clothing and crafted items in the market box.

Kudos alerts should go away more quickly and perhaps include a random small gift (bells or craft material, especially during events.)

The quarry could be improved. Allowing us to choose which material we need or better rewards. I only bothered to go once and many of my friends don't ask to go either.

Wish you could exchange an amenity while it's being upgraded. My camp is always under construction. 

Rainy/snowy days would be nice. 

I'm really looking forward to gardening and making clothes!


----------



## Whisboi (Dec 14, 2017)

A search bar for market boxes would be great, as well as obviously more dialogue and villagers. I'd like to see one market box slot meant for selling clothes. Just one per player and you can never add more, not even with Leaf Tickets. Just so you're not stick with the three random items every six hours. And this is a little thing, but I'd like to see them implement more special characters, like Blathers (an encyclopedia maybe?) or even ones like Brewster, Redd, or Rover. Even if it's just them appearing as furniture like KK and Tom Nook!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm 100% down with the being able to display creatures, because right now everyone and their mom is displaying their rares in their marketplace boxes to show off, and it's annoying when you're looking to actually buy some stuff for your villagers. I do hope in the future we can expand our campsite to have more than 2 amenities it's sad to have to choose because so many of them look nice, I actually really like some of the tents and I hate that it makes it seem like I don't have the upgrades... Probably going to switch out my amenities as I change the aesthetic of my campsite. I'm glad we're getting an update that will have "gardening" but I am curious as to where in our campsite it will be placed. I hope they implement a diving area for the deep sea creatures. That would be super neat!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 15, 2017)

Furniture Customization  (we have had it before we can have it now just probably not with costom patterns, but still clothing patterns)

Being able to put other items up for sale in your market box (I got a dress on the daily check in thing and I don't want to sell it to just Timmy or Tommy because they wouldn't ever get any use out of it)
More camper styles (as far as I'm told there is The classic and the Modern camper styles)
More events (obviosly getting added)
More Items and villagers
More rotating shops (I mean come on Gracie Grace items are currently being sold at Able sisters to go, Where's Gracie Grace on the Go?)
ABLEity to talk to eternally sad, friendless Sable
Better useage of the market place area (almost half of it is wasted by nothing being there; add something!)
Being able to change what type of area your campsite is in (adds needed costomization options to the campsite)
Wallpaper shop! (It includes a big fat ZERO number of walls or floors for sale at the market place! You must craft them ALL! And there is not a wide selection. Why is Sahara not Selling wallpapers for the papering of walls and carpets for the petting of cars? He/She (regional differences) could drive that fancy new RV from New Leaf up to the market place and set up shop. The real Question is why does a large tent only cost 10 wool right up while a small love seat costs 100 wool? [Not realistic useage of craft materials]) 
I think that's a good list... for now at least.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Furniture Customization  (we have had it before we can have it now just probably not with costom patterns, but still clothing patterns)
> ABLEity to talk to eternally sad, friendless Sable



There is so far limited furniture customization, like the lovely things you can change the color theme on them, but you need the orignal and more materials/money to change it (which makes sense.)

And Sable will be our clothing crafting helper, like how Cyrus is our furniture crafter, so we'll get more interaction with her through that once the new update comes out. =D

ALSO I got a new idea, I think we should be able to upgrade our camps, to utilize more of the space to place furniture, or get a larger space all together and with each upgrade let us have a few more villagers over at a time, that would be really rad. I want more than 8 villagers! Especially once we get more villagers available it's hard to narrow it to just 8 villagers! That's why I swap mine around so often. -_-


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 15, 2017)

I feel like we keep on forgetting that this isn't actually a full AC game, just something to keep us interested with the series until they release the next game...

Not that these are bad ideas or anything, these would be pretty cool to see in PC but I doubt it would happen

May as well add what I would want to see...

- more conversation options
- weather
- flowers
- more ways to interact with your friends


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

I would also like to see the Special Critters like the sailor.
I would also like to be able to expand the camp's landmass.
I would also like the return of fossils. Or digging anything outside of the quarry. Well, we do have that gardening thing coming soon.

Isabelle isn't selling anything. Move her guide to the functions hub & replace her stall with traveling salesmen like Crazy Redd & Sahara.

I'd like to be able to host more guests. I guess the current limit is for performance reasons.

I'd love a total revamp of the friend's list; Make it easier to scroll without accidently selecting someone, only get notifications for help requests & never for when new items are up for sale, have images of what they're selling next to their name without having to select an individual first to see what they're selling (so you can see a bit of what everyone is selling as you scroll without having to select them), when you do select them, you should be able to see their full inventory, & to be able to buy from them without visiting their camp to do so..

I'd like to be able to build art sculptures for the site in the areas that aren't being used by furniture & tents. Maybe they're made with recycled items, maybe they're made with building materials, maybe you just give money.

I'd LOVE it if the shopkeepers would stop selling the same 20 items over & over. 

Get rid of the extra cherry & orange tree; replace them with durian, lemons, lychee, banana, persimmon, or mango.

I'd like it if shaking the trees produced a random act, like bees or bells, I haven't gotten a single bell drop from a tree since the Australian pre-release.

I'd like it if you could go into animals' tents.

I'd like it if we could go into our own tents & decorate them.

I'd like to be able to dive into the water & hunt sea critters.

I'd like to be able to shoot balloons for drops.

I bought Nook & Slider; I wish they actually did something, like sing or walk around like guests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

I really hope gifting becomes a thing in the future, I mean everyone wants to be able to sell clothes, but it's the rareness that keeps you going to the marketplace to spend your money, and if they made them sellable I think it'd ruin that a bit. BUT if we could just gift stuff that would be awesome, I know a lot of people want a specific item that is hard to find and it's like OMG I DON'T EVEN USE MINE I WANT TO SEND IT TO YOU! So I really hope that becomes a thing, even though it would still double as a selling thing since people can just use the marketplace to list a trash item for however much for the trade anyways. But it would be nice!


----------

